# Buying Piranhas Online....



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

Looking for suggestions for buying online. Aqua Scape Online, is one option that i found. Opinions? Good reviews?

JP


----------



## Lexx (Sep 11, 2009)

AquaScape was AWESOME !! Had the Black P's I ordered from them shipped to where I work. Co-workers were surprised you could get fish thru the mail. LOL Packaging was top notch. Catching the UPS/FED-EX delivery @ home is always a crap-shoot for me (Knock,Knock,,nobody home,,ticket on door). They arrived bright eyed and ready for their new home. Recommend them HIGHLY !!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Aquascape is pretty good, id go with george at shark aquarium, do airport to airport for delivery, how anyone trust fedex is beyond me.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> Aquascape is pretty good, id go with george at shark aquarium, do airport to airport for delivery, how anyone trust fedex is beyond me.


^^ Agreed.

But I feel No Matter which Sponsor you do go with , You will be getting Quality Fish.


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

Both have incredible customer service and stock!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Agreed... any of our sponsors will be a good choice, based on my personal experience and from what I've heard from other P-Fury members.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

DBlackman said:


> I have purchased from both AquaScape and Shark Aquarium for fish, in general.... both has incredible customer service and stock!!


Same here............


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Where are you on the East Coast???
Some of the sponsors are there.....I've only bought @ SA being its close by to me.
Huge selection and I've traveled all over NJ checking out diff aquatic stores...they are good.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

already made a purchase w/ aquascape. paid for my ruby red spilo monday and its going to be shipped next week. everything went good on first purchase, FEDEX delivered the fish on a day it was -4 degrees and every fish survived the trip. if you dont live by a major airport don't worry about the, airport to aiport delivery....fedex was fine for me. 10 minutes early too.

already made a purchase w/ aquascape. paid for my ruby red spilo monday and its going to be shipped next week. everything went good on first purchase, FEDEX delivered the fish on a day it was -4 degrees and every fish survived the trip. if you dont live by a major airport don't worry about the, airport to aiport delivery....fedex was fine for me. 10 minutes early too.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

i just got in 5 red belly's from them yesterday (aquascape) besides some fin nipping and a little on the skinny side i think there a great company. they eat great and seem very alert i would go with aquascape anytime. i trust them completely

just my 2 cents


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

Thanks for the feedback! Good stuff...Aquascape it is....

Moved my rhom into a 90gal from a 15 gal....he's loving it....nice to see...

JP


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JP3778 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! Good stuff...Aquascape it is....
> 
> ...


both aquascape and shark aquarium are in New jersey, so pickup may be an option depending on where you are on the east coast.


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

Just got a dozen reds from Aquascape and everything went great. Delivered FedEx to South Dakota and not one causality.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I give Aquascape a big







Gto my manny from them and I had it delivered to where I work so no worries of fedex leaving it outside or something stupid. Great people to to business with and they are right on top of things.


----------

